# Happy birthday Don



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff happy birthday- have a good one....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you, I'm catching up to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2017)

*uop ʎɐpɥʇɹᴉq ʎddɐɥ*

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you, I'm catching up to you.



yeppers but ya have a long way ta go pup!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2017)

I was watching Highlander last night. The guy was immortal. Maybe Mike is a Highlander?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2017)

Enjoy the day Don! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I was watching Highlander last night. The guy was immortal. Maybe Mike is a Highlander?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I was watching Highlander last night. The guy was immortal. Maybe Mike is a Highlander?


what is a Highlander- remember- I have watched no TV in this decade


Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 136548




There is....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2017)

I am going to have to find that hat- getting cold.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you Lou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday, @Don Ratcliff !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you Matt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> what is a Highlander- remember- I have watched no TV in this decade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're safe. It was from the 80's....
1980's to be exact....not the 80's when you grew up....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You're safe. It was from the 80's....
> 1980's to be exact....not the 80's when you grew up....




grrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Don!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Happy Birthday, Don!
> 
> View attachment 136555


Story of my life...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday! As you get older you will realize that birthdays are just another day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 3, 2017)

Hope ya had a good one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy birthday! I don't have birthdays anymore...just anniversaries.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2017)

HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you Greg


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 3, 2017)

What do you do on your birthday if you are already in paradise? 

Wait, don't tell me....(I'm sure whatever it was, it was great).


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 3, 2017)

PS Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> What do you do on your birthday if you are already in paradise?
> 
> Wait, don't tell me....(I'm sure whatever it was, it was great).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 3, 2017)

hauʻoli lā hānau @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2017)

Enjoy your tropical paradise, I've heard people don't age over there....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. I actually am staying at the Royal Hawaiian hotel this weekend serving as the manager on duty. I have to inspect the restaurants, the maitai bar and in room dining with it all charged to my room. The thought is to make sure the guest experiances is luxury by trying it out. Maya is going to hang at the pool and beach. Luckily, working on my birthday and for serving as MOD I get a couple days off next week. So Thursday and Friday I'm off to maui for some shop time. 

Man, just typing that out I would hate me for being so cool...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2017)

He's probably at the motel 6 in Akron Ohio.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2017)

Nope...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy Birthday Yesterday!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope...
> 
> View attachment 136578



Psh. Anyone can do a Google image search and download other people's vacation pics from Hawaii to try and claim them as their own.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Psh. Anyone can do a Google image search and download other people's vacation pics from Hawaii to try and claim them as their own.


yeppers- this is pic Don sent me

Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> yeppers- this is pic Don sent me
> 
> View attachment 136582



Hmm. That must've been the after pic of part of the crew that cleared the road to get to him. This was the pic he sent me. I heard he was monkeying around and caused an avalanche - they had to go and rescue him.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 4, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thanks guys. I actually am staying at the Royal Hawaiian hotel this weekend serving as the manager on duty. I have to inspect the restaurants, the maitai bar and in room dining with it all charged to my room. The thought is to make sure the guest experiances is luxury by trying it out. Maya is going to hang at the pool and beach. Luckily, working on my birthday and for serving as MOD I get a couple days off next week. So Thursday and Friday I'm off to maui for some shop time.
> 
> Man, just typing that out I would hate me for being so cool...


I'm conflicted, part of me wants to say "you suck" and part says .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy belated birthday! Sounds like you had a blast, and it even paid dividends with time off. Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> I'm conflicted, part of me wants to say "you suck" and part says .



put em both together and tell em to go suck a thumb...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Hmm. That must've been the after pic of part of the crew that cleared the road to get to him. This was the pic he sent me. I heard he was monkeying around and caused an avalanche - they had to go and rescue him.
> 
> View attachment 136583


If I could jump into snow I would have a big smile for sure... i mean, grrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> put em both together and tell em to go suck a thumb...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 4, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday to you Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

